# kenmore 596.58695890 cooling issues



## mindraven (Jul 25, 2009)

As a followup to this I did test for power at the 2 leads going to the motor that controls the fan. All I have is a cheapo tester, same I used last year, that shows AC110V and AC220V. I believe last year it showed power to here when the motor was bad. 

This time I'm not showing anything at those 2 leads, but the fan was definitely running earlier in the day. Reading in some of the forums this sounds like it might be something to do with the defrost thermostat maybe? But not sure how to test that.


----------



## mindraven (Jul 25, 2009)

And now the fan is running again, about an hour and a half after it's been in cooling mode and the freezer being up around 45 degrees at the very top. So, I think I'm going to order a new defrost thermostat sometime this weekend, but if someone wants to chime in to confirm my suspicions that would be great


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm no help just waiting to hear the problem


----------



## mindraven (Jul 25, 2009)

Adding a bit more to this in case anyone has any advice. It seems like it goes through a normal defrost/cooling cycle, but the only thing is that the fan doesn't kick in until it's about 40 degrees in the freezer, then it kicks on and it cools to about 10 degrees or so as it should. I have no clue what would be causing that so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*596 cooling issue*

I beleive,on that model of 596,the fan is controled by the defrost thermostat,terminator,or bimetal,whichever you want to call it.When you check the bimetal,my preference,see if it doesn't have 4 wires. Hope this helps. d scott


----------



## telepicker (Aug 10, 2009)

*Kenmore 596*

Our Kenmore 596 has the same issue. The repair man said that the evaporator being only partly frosted means that some of the coolant has leaked out of the system. Says it is an expensive repair that his company does not offer. Our condenser fan has always switched on and off and was actually stuck on a packing peanut. But after unsticking the fan, the freezer still does not get below freezing.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

the fan is delayed until that terminator closes. clear coils of any frost/ice. let it run for an hour or so, if the coils don't frost in their entirety you have a R leak..new refrig time. if they do show nice frost pattern all the way around- you have an erratic/out of limit terminator.


----------

